# US Embassy



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

I have received security announcements because I'm signed up with the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program. They have been sent out:

Sept. 28
Oct. 17
Oct. 18
Oct. 21
Oct. 22

I'm wondering if someone new is at the Embassy. We haven't received this type of notifications except for maybe twice for the four years I've been living here. Does anyone know if it is because of new employees at the Embassy actually doing their job or is Egypt about to go thru some kind of negative (I mean worse than the present situation) transition?

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

maybe in light of what happened last month they are being ultra cautious


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Cause they are getting so much **** for not doing anything with the other riots and the whole embassy went in flames and all that. Everyone in the US news is pissed that an embassy was bombed and there were letters from the ambassador telling them all about it before hand, security and all that.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

So it's not new employees, it's that the employees got their arses chewed.


----------

